# Show me your T5 setups



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi

Im just in the process of cycling my 90g saltwater tank. About 5 days into cycle. I purchased a quad t5 fixture with two built in Timers and looking for some pics of people's tanks with different t5 bulb combinations

I like 
B+
C+
B+
P+ 

I like the more bluish colour. I'm going to purchase replacement bulbs for the ones that came with the light (don't know how old they are) and looking to change it up

Setup so far
90g drilled 
30g sump 4 chambers 
CAD lights protein skimmer
Current T5 HO 4x54w (also have a Current LED 60w or something but not using)


Thanks


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That's the exact colour set up I'm switching too. I currently have blue+, aquablue special, blue+, aquablue special. Seems a little washed out. 

I also have a reefbrite all blue for added pop and colour. Which really helps and looks good.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*T-5 Setups*

I'm using the following bulbs in my setup and I have had good luck with sps and lps corals. Zoa's and paly's grow quite quickly as well.
-3 A.T.I Blue Plus (9am-5pm)
-2 A.T.I Aqua Blue Special (9am-4pm)
-1 A.T.I Purple Plus (9am-4pm)

I also use a Reefbrite XHO to help supplement the lighting system.


----------

